# Picky Hedgehog



## Frazier985 (Jun 4, 2011)

My hedgehog Quintin is an extremely picky eater. Since I got him a couple months ago I can only get him to eat the Blue Buffalo chicken and brown rice cat food (his main diet) and cooked chicken. He will somewhat nibble at romaine lettuce but I don't want to give him too much and cause him the runs. I have offered him watermelon, raspberry, and banana and he tried each and refused to touch any of it again. I'll be honest I haven't tried all that much yet - I know there are tons of other options - but what do you think I should try next? I read online they can eat bell peppers so I'm going to try that tonight. Also, I read on multiple websites that hedgies can have wet cat food? Is this true? If so, I might try that and see if he likes it. Thanks for any input you can give! I am worried he isn't getting all the nutrients that he needs!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Wet cat food is def an option. My little girl loves it. Though I don't give it to her as a treat that often.
She's kinda picky though when it comes to human food though so I'll let others answer what human food they can eat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Some don't eat much but their kibble, others will try anything and other's need to be convinced that what your offering is delicious. I have had to introduce plenty of foods more then once to convince my girls that its tasty watermelon is usually a hit but one of my girls rarely noms it while the other is all about it. Keep trying cause you never know when your hedgehog will surprise you.

[u=http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie]Fruit and Veggie List[/url]


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Quillson is just a doll!
I don't know if it makes you squeamish, but crickets and mealworms are a common favorite of hedgies. Delia doesn't seem to be interested in either, but maybe Quillson would be.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Persimmon will not eat anything if I just try to give it to him. But if he refuses to take it from me, normally I'll leave a tiny bit of it in his food bowl overnight, and by the morning it's gone. Then seeing that he DID in fact eat it, if I try to just give it to him again he won't take it. It's like he does like it, but doesn't want me to know he does. Haha, he's such a brat.

Some things I've given him:
Banana
Apple
Tomato
Strawberry


----------

